# Getting a non running gt18 I know nothing about these big beasts..advice?



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Supposedly this gt18 lost it spark a few years ago and the owner said screw it and bought a newer tractor. I’m getting it for basically nothing. Allegedly spins freely and has compression.

It has a mower deck and wheel weights. It may even have a plow but I’m not 100% sure.

I know jack about hydraulic riding mowers so any initial advice is appreciated. He said something not pushing it without disengaging a valve.

Can’t believe how heavy this thing is so transporting it non running is gonna be super interesting. And steering it without it running should be fun. I’m getting a flat bed with a winch to move it lol.

Any common things to look out for on these 18hp kohler? Lack of spark common at all? I’ll obviously have to verify it once it’s at my house.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice score! It won't be hard to steer. The bi pass valve for moving the mower without power is sometimes a lever located in one of the rear wheel wells, otherwise, it should be easy to locate off the rear of the mower.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Lift up the rear fender, there should be a knob on the left side of the trans. Pull it & it should roll freely. May have to rock the tractor back & forth slightly after you pull the knob.

No spark usually means a bad coil or points are shot. Check the points first, they're cheaper. Lower left front of engine. Also check electrical connections, especially if it sat for a while. Look for a broken wire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks all there was a lever under the seat that allows you move it freely. 

Just fit in our trailer. I got it home and it cranks with no spark. Gonna locate the kill to the coil and disconnect it to rule out the coil itself.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So I must be going nuts or I’m blind turns out I did have spark I think it was cranking over slow so it was weak At first. 

So I am able to get it to fire up pouring gas down the carb. However the second I go to put it in gear it stalls and dies. I don’t know if that’s a result of a lack of fuel or something else. The parking brake is not on and I don’t see any kind of safety switch on the seat. The hydraulics appear to be working because the power steering moves in the deck goes up and down. I’m going to try to run a fuel hose directly to the fuel pump from a gas can to see if it stays running and has vacuum on the pump. 

The free wheel lever is pushed all the way down also that’s under the seat.

Anyone have any other suggestions ??

Thanks


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So turns out this mower must of came with a seat safety switch but the previous owner removed and bypassed it. I found a small rocker switch on the dash that enabled it.

IT MOVES NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sweet! Nicely done. I read you that this has power steering? That's amazing on something that small. Now all you need is a brody knob!


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Sweet! Nicely done. I read you that this has power steering? That's amazing on something that small. Now all you need is a brody knob!


Yes its pretty odd to be driving anything like this with power steering. It does appear to work well. We call those suicide knobs lol I should get one!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I remember when that machine was new. I almost bought one instead of my Deere way back when, but the local Ariens dealer was a bit sketchy. You have a beast of a machine, capable of many, many things.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So im making some traction on this thing. It ran for an hour or so but the previous owner had spark issues. And sure enough later on it stop sparking so I ordered a coil.


I yanked the motor cleaned it up put in a new oem coil. Dropped the motor back in and tonight im going to bolt the driveshaft back in along with the hoses, cables, and wires.


Funny thing I noticed that the gearbox on top of the mower deck was missing a bunch of screws on the cover and virtually no grease in it. I’m grabbing some #2 grease today and replacement screws later. I did attempt to drop the deck to get at it easier last night.


I pulled the 2 pins that held it up and the center rockshaft that held up the deck sprung back up so im guessing I need to muscle it back down to get the deck connected or ease up on the rockshaft handle. Im pretty new to these tractors and im somewhat confused as to what a rockshaft is and the purpose of the handle/chain in the back. *Also how would you disconnect the front driveshaft to the pto?* I have the owner’s manual but it doesn’t talk about it. The previous owner gave me some plates to drive the mower off but am I really driving this beast up and over the deck??? *Anyone have a guide or video on disconnecting and removing the mower deck on GT18 48” deck??

Anddddd on the controls for the lift does "float" mean that the cylinder will allow the deck to simply free hang relying on the rockshaft spring tension to maintain deck height?
*


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

So it’s now running really good. I found hydraulic hose line leaking actually it might be 2 so that will have to be addressed either oem or going to a shop to have them made. 

Also I’m realizing the deck sits crooked and one side drags on the ground and I can’t figure out why even in the up position.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 15, 2019)

Sooo turns out it’s way simpler than I thought. The right side of the deck got whacked and bent. Can’t believe I missed it haha.

So I pulled off the deck and figured it’s a good time to clean the oil and dirt off of it. Also was wondering how to tell if the bearings are shot in the gearbox on the deck. It has a small amount of play but I don’t what’s acceptable and also looks like that seal is shot.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it sure cleaned up nice! Now on to the repairs! Hard to tell about the leak on the gear box.... who knows how long it took to get that way?


----------

